# NJ Man Looking to Buy Marijuana Accidentally Texts Cop



## FruityBud (Jun 21, 2009)

A New Jersey man looking to buy marijuana is under arrest after accidentally text messaging a cop. Police Chief John Pelura III said Friday that an off-duty corporal received the text message on his personal cell phone this week.

Pelura said the suspect had misdialed a number, getting the cell phone of Cpl. Christopher Pew instead of his dealer.

"Basically in the text, he described what vehicle he was driving and where they would meet," Pelura said.

Pew says he didn't know who sent him the text, or whether or not it was serious. So, he agreed to meet the texter at a local shopping center in a sting operation.

That later led to the arrest of 22-year-old John Milligan and 20-year-old Kelly Reilly of Pennsville. The pair has been charged with loitering to commit a controlled dangerous substance offense. They were both arrested and released on a summons complaint.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/B5348*


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive done this too many times. old numbers etc. bummer luck on the chance of it being a cop tho.

one time i had a conversation with the person. turned out to be an old guy/lady who used to smoke once upon a time. was goofy.


----------



## Anslinger420 (Jun 21, 2009)

wow what are the chances the millions of numbers and you get a damn narc.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 21, 2009)

Goog story, reminds me of the time when the lady down the road from me recieved a 1/2 oz in the mail, which was supposed to be delivered to the guy next door shall we say the cops were phoned and the guy was fined for simlpe possesion! Crappy luck I'd say!

                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## smokybear (Jun 21, 2009)

That's really bad luck. If he were growing his own, he wouldn't be in that situation. Thanks for the story FruityBud. Take care and be safe.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 22, 2009)

wow arrested for intent to buy?
how do you get arrested for just asking to buy weed anyway?
sad. 
I guess New Jersey is such a clean place that cops have no other crimes to worry about there.


----------



## hanfhead (Jun 22, 2009)

Texting is dumb.  Had he _called_ he would have known he was talking to the wrong person.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2009)

If ya grow yur own smoke,,this kinda crap would never happen.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 22, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> wow arrested for intent to buy?
> how do you get arrested for just asking to buy weed anyway?
> sad.
> I guess New Jersey is such a clean place that cops have no other crimes to worry about there.


 

Years ago 2 of my employees lived in N.J. and crossed the bridge to pa. each day to work, well one morning they never showed up, it turned out they were smoking a joint in the car on the way to work while crossing the bridge and were noticed, pulled over and arrested by N.J. cops, at that time they ONLY had a roach left.
They all got 1 year probation and a supervised P.O. and a pee test each month.

New Jersey DOES NOT PLAY !

As far as a clean place, HA, google Camden N.J...................they kill, rob, rape, sell dope like it's all legal.


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone this stupid dose'nt need any inebriants of any kind


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 22, 2009)

charged with loitering to commit a controlled dangerous substance offense.

Really??????

If I had accidently texted a cop when I am in need, he would have no idea what I was talking about.  Or at least not enough to arrest me.


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Years ago 2 of my employees lived in N.J. and crossed the bridge to pa. each day to work, well one morning they never showed up, it turned out they were smoking a joint in the car on the way to work while crossing the bridge and were noticed, pulled over and arrested by N.J. cops, at that time they ONLY had a roach left.
> They all got 1 year probation and a supervised P.O. and a pee test each month.
> 
> New Jersey DOES NOT PLAY !
> ...



The only people who still live in Camden are drug dealers, and drug addicts. Anyone who is obviously not from Camden and is driving around at night WILL be stopped and searched, because why else would you be there.


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> charged with loitering to commit a controlled dangerous substance offense.
> 
> Really??????
> 
> If I had accidently texted a cop when I am in need, he would have no idea what I was talking about.  Or at least not enough to arrest me.



My son was charged with the same offense for being with someone who had 1/10 gram. My son had nothing on him, but he was charged as well. 1 year probation and piss test every month is what he got too. The police detectives were made beat cops again from the bad publicity.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 22, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> The only people who still live in Camden are drug dealers, and drug addicts. Anyone who is obviously not from Camden and is driving around at night WILL be stopped and searched, because why else would you be there.


 

1) Ah, the CAMDEN AQUARIUM hosts MANY, MANY schools from N.J. AND P.A., you HAVE to drive through to get there.

2) The Camden/Philly ferry that takes you in the boat from Philadelphia to N.J.

3) Um, the Blockbuster Sony Music Center in CAMDEN, if you like concerts.

Camden should be hit with a missle and leveled, it would be best for all ! ( except the formentioned places )


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2009)

Thier monika is the garbage state....er garden state


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> 1) Ah, the CAMDEN AQUARIUM hosts MANY, MANY schools from N.J. AND P.A., you HAVE to drive through to get there.
> 
> 2) The Camden/Philly ferry that takes you in the boat from Philadelphia to N.J.
> 
> ...



Yes when going to the Aquarium, go to philly and take the ferry. Yes there are some interesting things to see...sort of. The battleship NJ is cool. Walt Whitman's grave. Not exactly your family outing kind of thing. The theater used to be the TWEETER CENTER, if I'm not mistaken. Its been sometime since I was there.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 22, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> controlled dangerous substance offense.
> 
> *hxxp://shuurl.com/B5348*


 

:holysheep: I wonder why I haven't Died Yet for smoke such Dangerous Substance like Marijuana..?   25 yrs and still Kicken . 
MMM just my Luck that God put it on this earth for us to eat and smoke for Meds or just to get A Natural High..


----------



## zipflip (Jun 22, 2009)

jmo but if ya texting sumone for weed. then obviously thar person your texting is a supplier wether street or medical. and that right there in my eyes is a risky business where illegal so wat if that guy ever gets arrested one day and your texting him and his phone starts going off while they arresting him. well duh they gonna look at his phone.  ive been arrested a few times and after i was arrested my phone had rang or even if it didnt they would still find it necessary to always look in my phone at calls texts etc... 
  never ever ever ever eveer text anythin mj related especially if illegal  DUH  lol


----------



## nvthis (Jun 22, 2009)

This brings up an interesting rift. What should cops be? Apperantly, in NJ, the are 'mindless robots'. Zero tolerance on mj, no questions asked. I'm sure it makes that aspect of their job very easy. The other side of the coin would be 'cops with a heart', giving them the ability to judge each situation independently. Man, I don't know which is worse.

It reminds me of when OJ split in the white bronco. A high ranking officer from the LAPD came out on television and said "The LAPD is _very_ upset with Mr. Simpson".  That is some scary crap. _Especially_ after Rodney King. Like the knowledge that the LAPD is pissed off at you is gonna make you wanna stop???? And when we expect them to be doing their job in a consistant manner, who wants to know that they are victims (and, at that point, so are WE) of their individual emotions? And able to make _judgement calls_ on the street? 

I know you folks in NJ got the short end of the mj stick at the moment and I feel for ya, but I almost think I would prefer the 'mindless robot' mentality. At least you know what you are up against.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 22, 2009)

ya know NV, i too have had encounters in my life with both types of LEOS. the robot cop by the book machine type and the ones who are all as you put it "cops with a heart"  but wat i mean is like the type cop whos all conversation and tends to talk more than the robo cop type and to be honest wit you. i'd if i had a choice rather be pulled over by a robocop or have an encounter wit one. cuz i cant stand the ones who are all tryin to make small talk wit you an be friendly at first etc.. its a mind F imo.  i hate it lol
  even tho the robo cop types do seem a bit harsh, but they still imo so far have always done nothin but by the book. and dont play wit ya mind like teh cops wit a heart ones.  but really they dont have a heart.
hey envy i wanna hit thanks on the post ya just made but the dang thing every time the last few mins now ays server busy but it sure lets me do anythin else on here wit ease. an evertime i come back to it i get the busy error only when im hittin thanks on it  lol.


----------



## viper1951 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is this really a charge?( "charged with loitering to commit a controlled dangerous substance offense".) for just standing around ? hell they could use this law to arrest all the transients that hang out in front of Winco  begging for bucks to support there habits  as we all know what they are going to do with the money you give them


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> Is this really a charge?( "charged with loitering to commit a controlled dangerous substance offense".) for just standing around ? hell they could use this law to arrest all the transients that hang out in front of Winco  begging for bucks to support there habits  as we all know what they are going to do with the money you give them



When my son was arrested, I thought what are these guys the thought police. How do they know what they were going to do? And is it a crime to think about smoking cannabis? Well that is the thing about NAZIS, you don't actually have to commit a crime...just be in proximity to it. But we have a local leo, he beat his wife. Got arrested, tro. Gets suspended. Had to go to anger management. He stops a kid my sons know for speeding. Kid starts mouthing off to the cop, made things 10,000 times worse. Then he calls the cop a wife beater. The cop beat the kid so bad, he had to rushed to the hospital. He is now the detective for our town. Somehow I never feel safe at night anymore. I'm not worried about criminals. Just the cops.


----------

